# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ترتيب السودان عالميا

## acba77

*احتفظت أسبانيا بصدارة تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم للمنتخبات، في أحدث إصداراته أمس، والذي شهد العديد من التغييرات في مراكزه العشرة الأولى، باستثناء الثلاثة الأوائل.
وتراجع المنتخب السوداني الى المركز 121 عالميا والـ 16 عربيا بـ 211 متراجعا 12 مركزا عن التصنيف السابق، واحتلت أسبانيا، بطلة أوروبا، المركز الأول بالتصنيف برصيد 1602 نقطة، وبفارق طفيف أمام البرازيل التي احتفظت بالمركز الثاني برصيد 1589 نقطة، بينما حلت هولندا في المركز الثالث برصيد 1261 نقطة.
تقدمت البرتغال من المركز السادس إلى المركز الرابع برصيد 1214 نقطة، على حساب إيطاليا 1183 نقطة، وألمانيا 1157 نقطة، اللتين حلتا في المركزين الخامس والسادس، على الترتيب.
وتقدمت إنجلترا 1120 نقطة على حساب فرنسا 1077 نقطة، في المركزين السابع والثامن على الترتيب، بينما احتفظت الأرجنتين بالمركز التاسع بالتصنيف برصيد 1075 نقطة، وعادت كرواتيا إلى قائمة العشرة الأوائل باحتلالها المركز العاشر برصيد 1051 نقطة.
عربيا، حافظ منتخب مصر بطل أفريقيا على موقعه في صدارة المنتخبات العربية، بعدما تقدم للمركز الرابع عشر في القائمة.
وتقدم منتخب مصر الذي حقق في فبراير الماضي إنجازه الأفضل باحتلال المركز العاشر ثلاثة مراكز في تصنيف الشهر الجاري ليتصدر تصنيف المنتخبات العربية، وكذلك الأفريقية والآسيوية.
ولعب منتخب مصر مباراة دولية واحدة في الشهر الجاري وانتهت بالخسارة 3-1 أمام منتخب إنجلترا على إستاد ويمبلي، لكنه تقدم في الترتيب مستفيدا من الحسابات المعقدة لنتائج المنتخبات في السنوات الأربع الأخيرة.
وجاء منتخب الجزائر في المركز الثاني عربيا بعدما تقدم خمسة مراكز في التصنيف العالمي وأصبح في المركز 27، ولم يظهر أي منتخب عربي آخر في قائمة أول 50 منتخبا.
واحتل منتخب تونس المركز الثالث عربيا رغم تراجعه لمركز واحد ليصبح في المركز 56 عالميا، فيما تصدر منتخب السعودية المنتخبات العربية في قارة أسيا رغم تراجعه أيضا لخمسة مراكز في التصنيف العالمي واحتلاله للمركز 62.
وجاء منتخب البحرين في المركز الخامس عربيا و67 عالميا، فيما احتلت منتخبات المغرب والعراق والكويت وسلطنة عمان وسوريا وقطر وليبيا والاردن والامارات واليمن والسودان ولبنان ومريتانيا وفلسطين والصومال الترتيب من السادس إلى العشرين على التوالي في تصنيف المنتخبات العربية.
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*مشكور وبس ماقصرتا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*abca77والاخبار الطازجة

يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

مشكور وبس ماقصرتا



الصفحة منوره بك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

abca77والاخبار الطازجة

يديك العافية



الصفحة منوره بك
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً مبدع........

*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

شكراً مبدع........




منور الصفحة بمرورك الطيب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ااااااااااااااااااخ المنتخب القومي لا احد يهتم به يا حسرة
                        	*

----------

